# Our  "Christmas Eve Dinner" early



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2011)

Since the DIL works at the hospital this weekend, her and the 2 granddaughters are here for our early "eve" dinner... The only thing in the smoker, actually on the Weber is shrimp, but I had to show y'all...








There was a lot of really good stuff too, but I won't bore you with too many details...

Well there is one small detail....

Squirrel and I traded some stuff earlier in the summer....

I got pecans.... lucky me...







Thank you squirrel for the Delicious nuts......

And bride can make a really mean pecan pie...







Thank you all for looking.... We had a great early Christmas Eve... and we hope you all have a very Merry Christmas....

Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Glad you had a great night.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 24, 2011)

Shrimp and pie, I could do that! Nice stuff Dave, Merry Christmas.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm thinking the same as Dan!

How could you beat shrimp & pie!!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking good!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2011)

great looking grub Dave.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Odd combo but hell we'll try anything twice.


----------

